# 1000lt Water cubes?



## portnaster (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I live in Serta and I'm looking for three 1000lt water cubes, obviously not ones that have been used for chemicals. 
I've been told that they're hard to get which I thought was strange as I see them being used for irrigation everywhere around here.
Greatful for any suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

portnaster said:


> Hi Guys,
> I live in Serta and I'm looking for three 1000lt water cubes, obviously not ones that have been used for chemicals.
> I've been told that they're hard to get which I thought was strange as I see them being used for irrigation everywhere around here.
> Greatful for any suggestions.
> Thanks


I take it you mean the white squarish canister in a metal frame-fill at top ,tap at base ?
If you have a "farmers market" in your area you can normaly find them there.
No idea of Price , but if you wish to use it for domestic water it is best to "shade it" as the water will turn green (algae) PDQ


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

portnaster said:


> Hi Guys,
> I live in Serta and I'm looking for three 1000lt water cubes, obviously not ones that have been used for chemicals.
> I've been told that they're hard to get which I thought was strange as I see them being used for irrigation everywhere around here.
> Greatful for any suggestions.
> Thanks


Hi we have recently bought one (brand new) from our local Builders Merchants 65 euros inc. home delivery. The Cooperativa Agricola also sells these, both of these places are normally found in most towns. Think there is a big Builders Merchants near Serta but someone closer may be able to help with that one....Good Luck. 

P.S. if you have any way of getting one from the UK you can pick these up on Ebay for about a tenner!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

As ValnGary have said they are available in all Cooperativa Agricola. The will definitely be one close by.
I have however been quoted in two separate places 100 euros both from the market and the Agricola!

Think they are a bbit ont he LARGE side to bring down from the UK


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There is an Agricola on the N238 
Páginas Amarelas: Telefones, Moradas e Contactos de Empresas Portuguesas Agrícola/Serta


Milheirós-Cernache do Bonjardim
6100-293 CERNACHE DO BONJARDIM


----------

